# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  New map of mtDNA haplogroup K

## Maciamo

I have revised all the mtDNA frequencies and added 20 new populations. This now permits me to create mtDNA maps. 

Ideally I would need more detailed regional data for central and southern Spain, all Germany, Ukraine and European Russia (except the Caucasus, which is well covered). I have got especially conflicting data for Russia, where frequencies for haplogroup K vary from 0% near Karelia to nearly 8% in nearby Vladimir and Yaroslav (around Moscow) but an average of just 3.7% for the 1768 samples collected.



*
Most K1a subclades were dispersed by Near Eastern Neolithic farmers.* K1a was the most frequent form of K found in Neolithic samples all over Europe. Haplogroup K seems to have been twice more prevalent in Neolithic Europe than today. Apart from one K2a5 sample and Ötzi's K1f, all Neolithic samples were K1a, including one K1a4a1a2. K1a is also very common in the Levant today, notably among the *Druzes*, who are believed to be the population most representative of the pre-Arabic expansion in the Levant, and possibly the closest to the original Neolithic farmers.The Druzes, who have 13% of haplogroup K, possess mostly K1a subclades, including K1a4b, K1a6 and K1a12.* K1a4 is the most common subclade in Europe today and could have been the most common subclade among Neolithic farmers.

Nevertheless, the frequency of haplogroup K seems to correlate with that of haplogroup R1b in Europe* (although not in the Near East and North Africa). Why would there be a correlation with R1b, which only came during the Bronze Age and not during the Neolithic ? I believe that there may be two reasons for this:

1) *R1b men replaced a high percentage of Neolithic lineages in Europe*, particularly in Western Europe, which was less technologically advanced than Southeast Europe and was conquered later by better equipped R1b warriors. There are many ways in which R1b lineages could have come to replace Neolithic male lineages. I have explained this in detail here. In short, R1b men had children with indigenous Neolithic Western European women who carried such lineages as K1a, H1, H3, J1c, T2, X2, etc. From c. 2000 BCE these maternal lineages bore more children to R1b men than to other haplogroups, even those these mt-haplogroups were not originally Indo-European. This is hybridisation. K1a4 was one of those lineages assimilated by R1b men in Bronze Age Europe.

2) *R1b people originated in the Near East and could have picked up maternal K lineages in Anatolia and the Caucasus* (Georgia has the highest frequency of any country), then again in Southeast Europe before migrating to Western Europe*.* 

K lineages that were already assimilated by R1b tribes before the Bronze Age expansion from the Pontic Steppe would have ended up all over Europe, but also in the Volga-Ural region, the Altai, Mongolia, Xinjiang, and most of Central Asia. *Potential candidates for a Proto-Indo-European dispersal include K1a1a, K1a3 and K2a6.* Other K subclades, such as *K1c1*, *K1c2 and K2b* are better associated with the spread of *R1a* Indo-Europeans. K1c2 and K2b1 are particularly common in Germanic countries and could be linked to the Germanic branch of R1a or to the Corded Ware culture. See Haplogroup K page for more details.

----------


## Goga

Thank you very much. Very intersting map. something worth to analyse!

----------


## Goga

According to this study Kurds in Eastern Kurdistan (Iranian Kurdistan) have 10% of mtDNA hg. 'K'. Not sure about Kurds in other places, though.

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...nian-Kurdistan

----------


## PaschalisB

Finally, mtDNA frequency maps. I can't wait for U5

----------


## Maciamo

> According to this study Kurds in Eastern Kurdistan (Iranian Kurdistan) have 10% of mtDNA hg. 'K'. Not sure about Kurds in other places, though.
> 
> http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...nian-Kurdistan


This is my source. Larger sample size.

----------


## Alan

> I have revised all the mtDNA frequencies and added 20 new populations. This now permits me to create mtDNA maps. 
> 
> Ideally I would need more detailed regional data for central and southern Spain, all Germany, Ukraine and European Russia (except the Caucasus, which is well covered). I have got especially conflicting data for Russia, where frequencies for haplogroup K vary from 0% near Karelia to nearly 8% in nearby Vladimir and Yaroslav (around Moscow) but an average of just 3.7% for the 1768 samples collected.


Considering that K reaches over 15% in some parts of Kurdistan according to some studies, I would have made a few parts of Kurdistan some shades darker.

Good to have mtDNA maps too now. Another great work. Would be great to have some maps of the other major mtDNA haplogroups.

----------


## Nasturtium

Thanks for the map! I am looking forward to other maps as well, for example my J1c3i (German/Swiss Mennonite). In the meantime, it's nice to see my grandpa is so British!. K1a4a1d from his British born mother and R1b1a2a1a1b4 R-L21 DF13+ from his American born father (most distant Y ancestor traced to Cardigan Wales).

----------


## Maciamo

> Considering that K reaches over 15% in some parts of Kurdistan according to some studies, I would have made a few parts of Kurdistan some shades darker.


Are you thinking about one specific part of Kurdistan, one that wouldn't have that kind of frequency averaged down by other studies ?

----------


## Alan

> Are you thinking about one specific part of Kurdistan, one that wouldn't have that kind of frequency averaged down by other studies ?


 Yes especially in Syrian, Iraqi (~8-9 mio) Kurdistan with 10-12%. Basically where R1b among Kurds is more common. But because the population of Iranian and Anatolian Kurds is bigger it was averaged down I assume. Kurds from Iran(8 mio) and Turkey (~18 mio) would be more in the 5-6% range.

So the highest in Iraqi and Syrian Kurds, followed by Iranian and at least Anatolian Kurds. This would average down the frequency to ~5-6%.

----------


## Eldritch

Relatively irregular distribution i'd say.

----------


## Maciamo

> Yes especially in Syrian, Iraqi (~8-9 mio) Kurdistan with 10-12%. Basically where R1b among Kurds is more common. But because the population of Iranian and Anatolian Kurds is bigger it was averaged down I assume. Kurds from Iran(8 mio) and Turkey (~18 mio) would be more in the 5-6% range.
> 
> So the highest in Iraqi and Syrian Kurds, followed by Iranian and at least Anatolian Kurds. This would average down the frequency to ~5-6%.


It makes sense since Iraqi and Syrian Kurdistan is shared by the Kurds and the Assyrians, and the latter are known for their high frequency of R1b. Also, Northern Iraq could have been the region of origin of R1b before it moved to the Caucasus and the Pontic Steppe.

----------


## Alan

> It makes sense since Iraqi and Syrian Kurdistan is shared by the Kurds and the Assyrians, and the latter are known for their high frequency of R1b. Also, Northern Iraq could have been the region of origin of R1b before it moved to the Caucasus and the Pontic Steppe.



Iraqi and Syrian Kurds are known to have "allot" R1b, also the other parts of Kurdistan have actually relatively good percentages of R1b too, especially towards the border of Iraq and Syria. I think the reason why R1b "came so short" in Kurdistan of Turkey was based on the samples which were taken around the northern parts of Turkeys Kurdistan, while R1b seems to have a good frequency in Mardin, Siirt, Sirnak and areas around as I have seen by some studies and individual cases on KurdishDNAblog. So in general Kurds or Assyrians closer to fertile crescent/Mesopotamia tend to have higher frequency of R1b and it shrunk the further you go away in all directions.

I tried to mark the area which is rather 10%+ R1b. I included the Allawite territory too. 
mtDNA-K-map.jpg

----------


## elghund

What about K1a9 and K1a10 and the clade just above them? Any ideas how they fit in with this new data?

----------


## brianco

Thanks Maciamo

My ancestor is K1a plus 195C

Many are from Western Europe but there are two from:

Belica, Bulgaria 
Trabzon, Turkey


http://www.familytreedna.com/public/...?section=mtmap






> I have revised all the mtDNA frequencies and added 20 new populations. This now permits me to create mtDNA maps.

----------


## Sile

> I have revised all the mtDNA frequencies and added 20 new populations. This now permits me to create mtDNA maps. 
> 
> Ideally I would need more detailed regional data for central and southern Spain, all Germany, Ukraine and European Russia (except the Caucasus, which is well covered). I have got especially conflicting data for Russia, where frequencies for haplogroup K vary from 0% near Karelia to nearly 8% in nearby Vladimir and Yaroslav (around Moscow) but an average of just 3.7% for the 1768 samples collected.
> 
> 
> 
> *The frequency of haplogroup K seems to correlate with that of haplogroup R1b in Europe* (although not in the Near East and North Africa). It has been proven by ancient DNA that hg K arrived in Europe during the Neolithic and Chalcolithic, and was apparently more prevalent back then than today. So why the correlation with R1b, which only came during the Bronze Age ? I believe that this is because R1b people originated in the Near East, then picked up maternal K lineages in the Caucasus (Georgia has the highest frequency of any country), then again in Southeast Europe before migrating to Western Europe. Nowadays the highest frequencies of mtDNA K in Europe are all found in regions with high R1b levels, such as Ireland, the Western Isles of Scotland, western Wales, the Benelux, Denmark, western France, Catalonia and northern Italy (especially northern Tuscany where R1b is particularly high). The Basques are an exception, but that was completely expected (my theory being that the Basques did not adopt an IE language because their retained essentially pre-IE maternal lineages).
> 
> All Neolithic lineages, both maternal and paternal, have declined in frequency with the arrival of the Indo-Europeans. I do not doubt that many K subclades in Europe originated with the Neolithic farmers, but they probably make up less than half of the _number_ of modern lineages.
> ...


where did you get the % for Veneto as I know of only 3 samples for K out of a test number of 68?

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1....6520153.x/pdf

----------


## Tabaccus Maximus

> I have revised all the mtDNA frequencies and added 20 new populations. This now permits me to create mtDNA maps. 
> 
> Ideally I would need more detailed regional data for central and southern Spain, all Germany, Ukraine and European Russia (except the Caucasus, which is well covered). I have got especially conflicting data for Russia, where frequencies for haplogroup K vary from 0% near Karelia to nearly 8% in nearby Vladimir and Yaroslav (around Moscow) but an average of just 3.7% for the 1768 samples collected.
> 
> 
> 
> *The frequency of haplogroup K seems to correlate with that of haplogroup R1b in Europe* (although not in the Near East and North Africa). It has been proven by ancient DNA that hg K arrived in Europe during the Neolithic and Chalcolithic, and was apparently more prevalent back then than today. So why the correlation with R1b, which only came during the Bronze Age ?



Looking at your mtdna maps, Maciamo, an interesting pattern seems to be gaining resolution. On one hand you have K which appears to be almost inverse of U4 and U5 in peak geographic distribution. It would be interesting to overlay soil condition maps. Areas that were conducive to farming and grazing seem to be inhabited by one group(s) of people, whereas areas more conducive to browsing game appear to be inhabited by another group of people, possibly aboriginal peoples.

I know you previously theororized that R1b peoples might have also clustered in mining areas, which may be another settlement factor.

----------


## Nobody1

> where did you get the % for Veneto as I know of only 3 samples for K out of a test number of 68?


The _Boattini et al 2013_ study has 108 samples from Veneto and Friul and is *8.3*% mtDNA *K*;
The _Mogentale-Profizi et al 2001_ study you posted has the 68 samples from only Veneto and *4.4*% mtDNA *K*;

Maybe the Friul is higher on average in direct comparison to the Veneto;

_Turchi et al 2008_ has *10.1*% mtDNA *K* for Italian population (395 samples);
http://link.springer.com/article/10....414-007-0207-1

----------


## Sile

> The _Boattini et al 2013_ study has 108 samples from Veneto and Friul and is *8.3*% mtDNA *K*;
> The _Mogentale-Profizi et al 2001_ study you posted has the 68 samples from only Veneto and *4.4*% mtDNA *K*;
> 
> Maybe the Friul is higher on average in direct comparison to the Veneto;
> 
> _Turchi et al 2008_ has *10.1*% mtDNA *K* for Italian population (395 samples);
> http://link.springer.com/article/10....414-007-0207-1


Thanks

Maybe, as* J* and *T* in veneto are split between west and east veneto while other markers are similar, then *K* might be mostly Friuliani instead of veneti

----------


## Nobody1

> Thanks
> 
> Maybe, as* J* and *T* in veneto are split between west and east veneto while other markers are similar, then *K* might be mostly Friuliani instead of veneti


It seems that the frequencies of mtDNA *K* varies throughout North Italy; depending on specific regions;

Lombardy (177 samples) = *11.2*% mtDNA *K* -_- Achilli et al 2007_
Piedmont (169 samples) = *7.1*% mtDNA* K* -_- Achilli et al 2007_
Veneto (68 samples) = *4.4*% mtDNA *K* -- _Mogentale-Profizi et al 2001
_NE Italy (108 samples)_ =_ *8.3*% mtDNA *K* -- _Boattini et al 2013

_Keeping in mind that *Ötzi* also belonged to mtDNA *K* [K1ö (extinct?)]

Austria (99 samples)_ =_ *7.0*% mtDNA *K* _-- Achilli et al 2007
_Bavaria (249 samples)_ =_ *6.4*% mtDNA *K* _-- Achilli et al 2007_
Ladiner/S Tyrol (102 samples) _=_ *7.8*% mtDNA *K* _-- Thomas et al 2007_


For mtDNA *T* seems to be much heavier in the North East compared to North West;

NE Italy (108 samples) = *14.8*% mtDNA *T* -- _Boattini et al 2013_
Veneto (68 samples) = *22.0*% mtDNA *T* -- _Mogentale-Profizi et al 2001_
Ladiner/S Tyrol (102 samples) = *14.7*% mtDNA *T* --_ Thomas et al 2007_
NW Italy (162 samples) = *7.3*% mtDNA *T*-- _Boattini et al 2013_
Lombardy (177 samples) = *11.8*% mtDNA *T* --_ Achilli et al 2007_

----------


## Sile

> It seems that the frequencies of mtDNA *K* varies throughout North Italy; depending on specific regions;
> 
> Lombardy (177 samples) = *11.2*% mtDNA *K* -_- Achilli et al 2007_
> Piedmont (169 samples) = *7.1*% mtDNA* K* -_- Achilli et al 2007_
> Veneto (68 samples) = *4.4*% mtDNA *K* -- _Mogentale-Profizi et al 2001
> _NE Italy (108 samples)_ =_ *8.3*% mtDNA *K* -- _Boattini et al 2013
> 
> _Keeping in mind that *Ötzi* also belonged to mtDNA *K* [K1ö (extinct?)]
> 
> ...


22% for T ( mtdna) in veneto which IIRC is from the Caucasus seems really high

----------


## Maciamo

> It seems that the frequencies of mtDNA *K* varies throughout North Italy; depending on specific regions;
> 
> Lombardy (177 samples) = *11.2*% mtDNA *K* -_- Achilli et al 2007_
> Piedmont (169 samples) = *7.1*% mtDNA* K* -_- Achilli et al 2007_
> Veneto (68 samples) = *4.4*% mtDNA *K* -- _Mogentale-Profizi et al 2001
> _NE Italy (108 samples)_ =_ *8.3*% mtDNA *K* -- [I]Boattini et al 2013


Thanks for pointing that out. I forgot to check the full data from Achilli et al. 2007 as only Tuscany was in the PDF file. I have updated the K map and will update the others too.

----------


## Angela

> I have revised all the mtDNA frequencies and added 20 new populations. This now permits me to create mtDNA maps. 
> 
> Ideally I would need more detailed regional data for central and southern Spain, all Germany, Ukraine and European Russia (except the Caucasus, which is well covered). I have got especially conflicting data for Russia, where frequencies for haplogroup K vary from 0% near Karelia to nearly 8% in nearby Vladimir and Yaroslav (around Moscow) but an average of just 3.7% for the 1768 samples collected.
> 
> 
> 
> *The frequency of haplogroup K seems to correlate with that of haplogroup R1b in Europe* (although not in the Near East and North Africa). It has been proven by ancient DNA that hg K arrived in Europe during the Neolithic and Chalcolithic, and was apparently more prevalent back then than today. So why the correlation with R1b, which only came during the Bronze Age ? I believe that this is because R1b people originated in the Near East, then picked up maternal K lineages in the Caucasus (Georgia has the highest frequency of any country), then again in Southeast Europe before migrating to Western Europe. Nowadays the highest frequencies of mtDNA K in Europe are all found in regions with high R1b levels, such as Ireland, the Western Isles of Scotland, western Wales, the Benelux, Denmark, western France, Catalonia and northern Italy (especially northern Tuscany where R1b is particularly high). The Basques are an exception, but that was completely expected (my theory being that the Basques did not adopt an IE language because their retained essentially pre-IE maternal lineages).
> 
> All Neolithic lineages, both maternal and paternal, have declined in frequency with the arrival of the Indo-Europeans. I do not doubt that many K subclades in Europe originated with the Neolithic farmers, but they probably make up less than half of the _number_ of modern lineages.
> ...



I was wondering whether you have yet been able to incorporate into the maps the mtDNA lineages from Brisighelli et al that I mentioned in the mtDNA V thread. See Brisighelli et al, Table S3. The classifications are all the way to the right.
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:...l.pone.0050794

These are the numbers that I had computed for the K1a lineages by region from that study:
Catania (E.Sicily) 15%
Trappani (W.Sicily) 5%

Tyrrhenian Calabria 6%

Lucera, Puglia, 2%
Lecce, Puglia (Messapi area) 5%
Lecce, Greek speaking isolate 9%

Benevento, Campania (interior Sanniti Italic area) 6%

Latina, Lazio-Central Italy no K1a

Marche-E.Central Italy (Piceni area) 4%

Liguri-6%

Udine-Friuli one K2a

Val Badia-Trentino Alto Adige-Linguistic Isolate 7%

----------


## Maciamo

> I was wondering whether you have yet been able to incorporate into the maps the mtDNA lineages from Brisighelli et al that I mentioned in the mtDNA V thread. See Brisighelli et al, Table S3. The classifications are all the way to the right.
> http://www.plosone.org/article/info:...l.pone.0050794
> 
> These are the numbers that I had computed for the K1a lineages by region from that study:
> Catania (E.Sicily) 15%
> Trappani (W.Sicily) 5%
> 
> Tyrrhenian Calabria 6%
> 
> ...


I have not incorporated this data yet. I have started working on the regional frequencies for Italy, but it will take a few days before I can finish it.

----------


## Knovas

So it seems I am one of those 9 or 10% Catalans who belong to haplogroup K.

I think there were also earlier migrations into Europe during the Mesolithic as the climate conditions started to change. As for the rest, I'd say using haplogroup K as whole (many different subclades should be considered) to fit R1b distribution is not accurate at all. I agree some subclades do share an ancestral link with R1b, but the same surely happens with other Mt-DNA haplogroups. Modern distribution often gives a false picture, and if there's really a correlation that would contradict the idea that R1b invaders seemed to prefer native women instead of bringing their own ones. At least, that's the most popular postulate.

----------


## Angela

> I have not incorporated this data yet. I have started working on the regional frequencies for Italy, but it will take a few days before I can finish it.


That's absolutely great. What a service you're performing here, Maciamo. Some of these studies, including Brisighelli, don't make it easy to compile the data...my eyes almost crossed doing just a few of them! 

I know I'm not the only one who really appreciates what you're doing.

----------


## Alexandros

Once again great job Maciamo! I will repeat a comment I left on the main maps page. I was wondering which source you used for the Cypriot data. It does not seem to be Irwin et al (2008). The specific study has tested the largest number of Cypriot individuals to date (n=91), even though they report some 'unknowns'. The rCRS are presented in their supplementary files (raw data) though and I have used these data to predict the 'unknown' haplogroups using the Genographic Project's Haplogroup Prediction Tool (http://nnhgtool.nationalgeographic.c...ify/index.html). I would be more than happy to share these data with you in order to update your maps. By the way, the frequency of haplogroup K is exceptionally high in Cyprus based on that study (20.9%). This is also confirmed by the Cypriot DNA project where the frequency is 20.6% (total n=63 at the moment).

----------


## aprilk

Thank you so much for this Maciamo. My mtDNA is K1a19 and I find this very informative.

----------


## adamo

In Europe there seems to be peaks in northern Italy, central France, Belgium, holland, a small portion of Catalonia and on Ireland; all this at about a 10-13% maximum. Then in the Middle East, Cyprus, Israel, northern Iraq, Georgia and parts of the Caucasus and probably as far as Afghanistan (15% K) as well.

----------


## DMc

Hi Maciamo, 

Thank you for a fascinating read. It's nice seeing something solid on this haplogroup. I note that the Genographic Project shows K1a4a1 as sitting at 9% in Luxembourg, which is its highest percentage in Europe by far. Can you say a little about what this spike might signify (if anything)? 

Thanks.

----------


## DMc

Also, looking at ancient DNA, it appears that K1a shows up in Europe quite a lot earlier than R1b's does. In 5000 BC or so, we already have K1a associated with LBK in northern Germany and with Epicardial in Spain. It continues to be found through a number of other cultures, as well. 

Using Jean Manco's database at Ancestral Journeys, I've managed to isolate the Haplogroup K data, which I'm going to include below. Given the early spread of K1a, would you still argue for K1a4 coming into Europe with R1b? If so, why? I look forward to hearing your thoughts. 

*Neolithic*

*Syria	
*Pre-Pottery Neolithic (6800-6000 BC) 2 samples H/K + 2 samples K?
Pre-Pottery Neolithic (6000-5750 BC) 3 samples K
*
Czech Republic
*LBK (5300 BC) 3 samples of K
*
Germany
*LBK? (5000 BC?) 1 sample of K1a + 1 sample of K2a5
LBK (5000 BC?) 6 samples of K + 7 samples of K1a
Schöningen (4100-3950 BC) 3 samples of K + 6 samples k1a
Baalburge (3950-3400 BC) 2 examples of K1a
Salzmünde (3400-3025 BC) 1 sample K1; 1 sample K1a; 1 sample K1a4a1a2
Bernburg (3101-2919 BC) 2 samples K1a
Bernburg (3100-2650 BC) 1 sample K1
*
Spain
*Cardial (5475-5305 BC) K
Cardial (5329-4999 BC) K
Epicardial (5000 BC) K1a
Unspecified (4250–3700 BC) K
Unspecified (4185- 3185 BC) 3 examples of K (possibly K1a)
Unspecified (4090-3960 BC ) I sample of K
*
France
*Treilles (3000 BC) 2 examples K1a
Megalith (2750-2725 BC) 1 example K + 1 example of K1a
*

Chalcolithic

Italy
*Unspecified [Ötzi] (3350-3100 BC) K1f
*
Germany
*Forager/Funnel Beaker (3200 BC) 1 example K
Corded Ware (2260-2203 BC) 1 sample of K2a5
Corded Ware (2600 BC) 1 sample K1a24a
Corded Ware (2600 BC) 1 sample K1
Corded Ware (2600 BC) 2 samples (?) of K1
Corded Ware (2500-2400 BC) 1 sample of K
Bell Beaker (2600-2500 BC) 1 sample of K1
Bell Beaker (2500-2050 BC) 1 sample of K
*
Switzerland
*Corded Ware (2500 BC) 1 sample of K*

Spain
*Unspecified (2790-2100 BC) 4 samples of K
Unspecified (2580-2450 BC) 6 samples of K
Unspecified (2130BC) 1 sample of H or K
*
Bronze Age

Syria 
*Amorite? (2650–2450 BC) 1 sample of K
*
Germany
*Unetice (1653-1627 BC) 1 sample of K
Unetice (2200-1550 BC) 1 sample of K; 1 sample of K1a
Unetice (2133-2080 BC) 1 sample of K2
*
Greece
*Minoan (4400–3700 BP) 6 samples of K
Mycenaean (1500 BC) 2 samples of K 
*
Russia
*Adronovo (1800–1400 BC) 1 sample of K2b
*
Spain
*Unspecified (3180 BP) 1 sample of K*

Xinjiang China
*Possible Tocharian (1980+/-40 BC) K (Side note: Light Brown Hair)
*

Iron Age

Spain
*Iberian (600 BC) 1 sample of K**

Germany
*La Tène (400 BC) 2 samples of K; 1 sample of K1a
*
Denmark
*Unspecified (200 BC) 2 samples of K
*
Mongolia
*Scytho-Siberian Pazyryk culture (400-200 BC?) 3 samples of K
*

Medieval

Spain
*Basque? (500-700 AD) 1 sample of K
Islamic Al-Andalus (1100-1300 AD) 1 sample of K
*
Denmark
*Viking (1000 AD) 1 sample of K
Unspecified (1250-1450 AD) 1 sample of K
*
Germany
*Slavic? (1200 AD) 2 samples of K
*
Poland 
*Unspecified (900-1400 AD) 1 sample K1; 1 sample of K2
*
England
*Unspecified (1347-1351 AD) 1 sample of K1a1b1

----------


## martiko

> Also, looking at ancient DNA, it appears that K1a shows up in Europe quite a lot earlier than R1b's does. In 5000 BC or so, we already have K1a associated with LBK in northern Germany and with Epicardial in Spain. It continues to be found through a number of other cultures, as well. 
> 
> Using Jean Manco's database at Ancestral Journeys, I've managed to isolate the Haplogroup K data, which I'm going to include below. Given the early spread of K1a, would you still argue for K1a4 coming into Europe with R1b? If so, why? I look forward to hearing your thoughts. 
> 
> *Neolithic*
> 
> *Syria 
> *Pre-Pottery Neolithic (6800-6000 BC) 2 samples H/K + 2 samples K?
> Pre-Pottery Neolithic (6000-5750 BC) 3 samples K
> ...


In fact it seems to reverse the backward with the progression of R1b,

----------


## DMc

> In fact it seems to reverse the backward with the progression of R1b,


Can you elaborate on this statement? I think you might be saying that earlier K/K1a in Europe means earlier R1b. If that is what you're saying, I'd like to understand the logic behind it.

----------


## martiko

> Can you elaborate on this statement? I think you might be saying that earlier K/K1a in Europe means earlier R1b. If that is what you're saying, I'd like to understand the logic behind it.


while the distance of time is closer the number diminishes as well as the geographical aerie, it should normally be the opposite; and then, on the card of the geographical zones, they do not see from high specific gravity in the regions where R1b is except in the cul of bag Irish.
It would seem more forced back in zones isolated from mountain or in end of peninsula as in the case of ancient markers.

----------


## DMc

> while the distance of time is closer the number diminishes as well as the geographical aerie, it should normally be the opposite; and then, on the card of the geographical zones, they do not see from high specific gravity in the regions where R1b is except in the cul of bag Irish.
> It would seem more forced back in zones isolated from mountain or in end of peninsula as in the case of ancient markers.


I think we may be having a language problem here. Sorry if I am slow to understand. 

Is this what you are saying?

1. The same isolated regions (particularly far western regions) that have high percentages of K also have high percentages of R1b. 
2. Therefore K has probably been with R1b since ancient times.
3. If K has been in Europe since at least the LBK (around 5000 BC), then so has R1b.

If this is your argument, I don't think I agree. No ancient R1b has been found in Europe dating to periods earlier than the Chalcolithic. The first we have found are the samples recovered from Kromsdorf, and these are typically identified as Bell Beaker and date from 2600-2400 BC. That is about two and a half thousand years after the first K's are found in Germany.

It looks to me like K was associated with F* (G, H, I, J, K) in Germany, and G2a and I2a1 in France (Treilles and megalithic cultures, respectively).

----------


## martiko

I mean exactly like you. We agree!

----------


## Maciamo

I have updated the OP.

----------


## DMc

> I have updated the OP.


Thanks, Maciamo; and thank you as well for the incredible work you've done on behalf of us all. Your maps and articles are a treasure-trove.

----------


## Sudiig

Nice, though there isn't a lot information on K in general, on wikipedia OR here. It doesn't upset me, but yesterday at about 6AM central time US I got my 23andme.com results which said my maternal haplogroup is K1c1. So, not only is K information hard to come across in detail, but also K1c1. How long until more information on K is available?

----------


## Icebreaker

> *
> Nevertheless, the frequency of haplogroup K seems to correlate with that of haplogroup R1b in Europe* (although not in the Near East and North Africa). Why would there be a correlation with R1b, which only came during the Bronze Age and not during the Neolithic ? I believe that there may be two reasons for this:
> 
> 1) *R1b men replaced a high percentage of Neolithic lineages in Europe*, particularly in Western Europe, which was less technologically advanced than Southeast Europe and was conquered later by better equipped R1b warriors. There are many ways in which R1b lineages could have come to replace Neolithic male lineages. I have explained this in detail here. In short, R1b men had children with indigenous Neolithic Western European women who carried such lineages as K1a, H1, H3, J1c, T2, X2, etc. From c. 2000 BCE these maternal lineages bore more children to R1b men than to other haplogroups, even those these mt-haplogroups were not originally Indo-European. This is hybridisation. K1a4 was one of those lineages assimilated by R1b men in Bronze Age Europe.
> 
> 2) *R1b people originated in the Near East and could have picked up maternal K lineages in Anatolia and the Caucasus* (Georgia has the highest frequency of any country), then again in Southeast Europe before migrating to Western Europe*.* 
> 
> K lineages that were already assimilated by R1b tribes before the Bronze Age expansion from the Pontic Steppe would have ended up all over Europe, but also in the Volga-Ural region, the Altai, Mongolia, Xinjiang, and most of Central Asia. *Potential candidates for a Proto-Indo-European dispersal include K1a1a, K1a3 and K2a6.* Other K subclades, such as *K1c1*, *K1c2 and K2b* are better associated with the spread of *R1a* Indo-Europeans. K1c2 and K2b1 are particularly common in Germanic countries and could be linked to the Germanic branch of R1a or to the Corded Ware culture. See Haplogroup K page for more details.


This is an interesting theory.

My Y-DNA is R-M269 and my mtDNA is K1a.

----------


## albannach

fascinating map! I'm k1a1b1e, it would be great to get a breakdown of where this clade came from and where it is most common. Judging by the lack of info and the few matches I have on FTDNA there doesn't seem to be that many of us!

----------


## Rowan

I'm K1c1 from Italy with no exact matches on FTDNA. Great map!

----------


## Sile

From this study

WHOLE MTDNA SEQUENCING IN ALPINE POPULATIONS 
AND THE GENETIC HISTORY OF THE NEOLITHIC TYROLEAN ICEMAN 
Coia V., 
Cipollini G., Anagnostou P., Maixner F., Battaggia C., Brisighelli F., 
Carballa A.G., Destro Bisol G., Salas A., Zink A.R


the following Mtdna was run , *a set of 42 mtDNA sequences*.
*from a search that has been made to look
for close relations to 'Otzi - the Iceman'.

The sequences all belong to Haplogroups K1 & K2.


KT749775(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
T1452C A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C G16390A T16519C

KT749776(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a5b 10-OCT-2015
A73G A93G A153G T204C A263G 315.1C T408A C497T 523.1C 523.2A
A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G T6407C C7028T A8860G
G9055A T9428C T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16093C T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749777(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a2a 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3480G A4769G G5773A C7028T A8860G G9055A G9438A T9698C A10398G A10550G
T11025C T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A G13708A C14167T C14766T 
T14767A
T14798C A15326G G16145A T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749778(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a3 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A263G 315.1C A750G A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G
T4561C A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C T9716C A10550G T11299C A11467G
G11719A A12308G G12372A C13293T C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C 
A16233G
T16311C T16519C

KT749779(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1189C A1438G C1628T A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G G6260A C7028T A8860G T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C
A11467G T11485C G11719A C11840T A12308G G12372A T13740C C14167T C14766T 
T14798C
C14950G A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749780(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1b2a3 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G G5913A C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A T12188C A12308G G12372A T12738G G12771A 
C14167T
C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749781(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G A3547G A4769G G6260A C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C
A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A C11840T A12308G G12372A 
T13740C
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T15889C T16224C C16257T T16311C T16519C

KT749782(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4a1a 10-OCT-2015
A73G T131C A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A 523.3C 523.4A
523.5C 523.6A A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4295G A4769G
G6260A C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C
G11719A C11840T A12308G G12372A T13740C C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G 
G15884A
T16224C T16311C T16362C T16519C

KT749783(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2b1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C A263G 309.1C 315.1C C522- A523- A750G A1438G A1811G
A1842G C2217T A2706G A3480G C3696T A4769G G5231A C7028T A8860G G9055A
C9413T T9698C T9716C A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A C11869A G11969A 
G12164A
A12308G G12372A A14037G C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C C16256T 
T16311C
T16519C

KT749784(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1187C T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G C5936T C6357T C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
C14854T
A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749785(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a12a 10-OCT-2015
A73G A189G A200G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G G5460A C7028T A7245G A8860G
G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A11923G A12308G 
G12372A
G13707A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749786(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1b2a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 309.1C 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G A2706G C3204T A3480G A4769G G5913A C7028T A8860G G9055A
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A G11914A A12308G G12372A 
T12738G
G12771A G13759A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749787(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1b2a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 309.1C 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G A2706G C3204T A3480G A4769G G5913A C7028T T8119C A8860G
G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A G11914A A12308G 
G12372A
T12738G G12771A G13759A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C 
T16519C

KT749788(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1c1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A257G A263G 315.1C C498- 573.1C 573.2C A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G C7028T A8713G A8860G G9055A
A9093G T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C G11377A A11467G G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
C13080T C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749789(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1c1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A257G A263G 315.1C C498- 573.1C A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G C7028T A8713G A8860G G9055A A9093G
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C G11377A A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A 
C13080T
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749790(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G T2630C A2706G A3480G A3547G A4769G G6260A C7028T A8860G G9055A
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A C11840T A12308G 
G12372A
T13740C C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T15889C T16224C C16257T T16311C 
T16519C

KT749791(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G C114T A263G 315.1C T393A C497T A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G A5664G C7028T A8860G G8865A G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G A11101G T11299C A11467G G11719A G11914A A12308G G12372A A12634G 
T14110C
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16126C T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749792(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1b2a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G C3204T A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A T12738G G12771A G13759A 
C14167T
C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749793(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a9 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C A263G C296T 309.1C 315.1C A750G A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3348G A3480G T4561C A4769G T5081C T5130C C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C
T9716C A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T 
T14798C
A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749794(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A C722T A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G A2706G T3398C A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C
A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A A12712G C14167T 
G14249A
C14766T T14798C A15326G C15625A T16093C T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749795(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a9 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C A263G C296T 309.1C 315.1C A750G A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3348G A3480G T4561C A4769G T5081C T5130C C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C
T9716C A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T 
T14798C
A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749796(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1187C T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G G6182A C6357T C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749797(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a24a 10-OCT-2015
A73G C150T T195C A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T C522- A523- A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G T5964C C7028T A8860G G9055A
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T 
C14766T
T14798C A15326G C15625A A15791G G16145A T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749798(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a24a 10-OCT-2015
A73G C150T T195C A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G T5964C C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
C15625A A15791G G16145A T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749799(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a6 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A263G 315.1C G709A A750G A1438G C1764Y A1811G
A2706G A3480G T4561C A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C T9716C A10550G
T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T G14305A C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749800(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4 10-OCT-2015
A73G T152C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A 523.3C 523.4A A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G T4313C A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A
G9064A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749801(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1c1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A263G 315.1C A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A A9093G T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C
G11377A A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G 
G15884A
T16224C T16311C G16474C T16519C

KT749802(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a12a 10-OCT-2015
A73G G185A A189G A200G A234G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G G5460A C7028T A7245G A8860G
G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A11923G A12308G 
G12372A
A13105G G13707A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749803(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G G6570T C7028T T7759C A8860G G9055A T9698C
A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A T13143C C14167T 
C14766T
T14798C A15326G T16093C G16153A T16224C G16274A T16311C T16519C

KT749804(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a12a 10-OCT-2015
A73G G185A A189G A200G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A
A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G A5042G G5460A C7028T
A7245G A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A11923G
A12308G G12372A G13707A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C 
T16519C

KT749805(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a3a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G C1764T
A1811G A2706G T3398C A3480G A4769G C7028T A7559G A8440G A8860G G9055A
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A A13117G 
C14167T
C14766T T14798C A15326G T16093C C16167T T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749806(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a1b2a1a 10-OCT-2015
A73G T152C T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G C770T T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G T3777C A4769G C7028T T7278C A7729G A8860G G9055A
T9698C T9800C A10398G A10550G A11053G T11299C A11467G G11719A G11914A 
A12308G
G12372A T13326C C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G A15758G A15924G T16224C 
T16311C
T16519C

KT749807(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a19 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G
A4769G A5811G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G
G11719A A12308G T12338C G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C 
T16311C
T16519C

KT749808(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1c2 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A263G 315.1C C498- A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G A9006G G9055A A9437G T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A A14002G G14040A C14167T 
C14766T
T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C C16320T T16519C

KT749809(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1e1 10-OCT-2015
A73G C151T T152C A263G 309.1C 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G T1819C A2706G A3480G A4769G T6413C C7028T G8251A A8860G
G9055A T9698C A10398G C10478T A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
A12810G C14142G C14167T C14766T T14798C A15244G A15326G T16093C T16189A 
T16224C
G16274A T16311C T16362C T16519C

KT749810(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2b1b 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 315.1C A750G A1438G A1811G C2217T A2706G
A3480G A4769G G5054A G5231A A6002G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C T9716C
A10550G G11016A T11299C A11467G G11719A C11869A A12308G G12372A G12501A 
A12950G
A14037G C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G G16129A T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749811(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4 10-OCT-2015
A73G T152C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A 523.3C 523.4A A750G
T1189C A1438G T1607C A1811G A2706G A3480G T4313C A4769G C7028T A8860G
G9055A G9064A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A 
A12308G
G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749812(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4 10-OCT-2015
A73G T152C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A 523.3C 523.4A A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G T4313C A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A
G9064A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749813(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1187C T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G C6357T C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G
T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C C14854T 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749814(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4b 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G C280G C497T A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3480G A4769G G5231A C6569T C7028T A7394G C7648T C8029T A8860G G9055A
A9448G C9569T T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A 
A12308G
G12372A A12693G C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C A16247G T16311C 
T16519C

KT749815(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G C497T A750G T1187C T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3480G A4769G G6182A C6357T C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G
T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G 
T16224C
T16311C T16519C

KT749816(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a9 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C A263G C296T A750G A1438G A1811G A2706G A3348G A3480G
T4561C A4769G T5081C T5130C C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C T9716C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C T16519C
*

There are a lot of K mtdna in those Italian alps

----------


## Sile

KT749775(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
T1452C A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C G16390A T16519C

KT749776(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a5b 10-OCT-2015
A73G A93G A153G T204C A263G 315.1C T408A C497T 523.1C 523.2A
A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G T6407C C7028T A8860G
G9055A T9428C T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16093C T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749777(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a2a 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3480G A4769G G5773A C7028T A8860G G9055A G9438A T9698C A10398G A10550G
T11025C T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A G13708A C14167T C14766T 
T14767A
T14798C A15326G G16145A T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749778(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a3 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A263G 315.1C A750G A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G
T4561C A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C T9716C A10550G T11299C A11467G
G11719A A12308G G12372A C13293T C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C 
A16233G
T16311C T16519C

KT749779(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1189C A1438G C1628T A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G G6260A C7028T A8860G T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C
A11467G T11485C G11719A C11840T A12308G G12372A T13740C C14167T C14766T 
T14798C
C14950G A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749780(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1b2a3 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G G5913A C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A T12188C A12308G G12372A T12738G G12771A 
C14167T
C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749781(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G A3547G A4769G G6260A C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C
A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A C11840T A12308G G12372A 
T13740C
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T15889C T16224C C16257T T16311C T16519C

KT749782(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4a1a 10-OCT-2015
A73G T131C A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A 523.3C 523.4A
523.5C 523.6A A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4295G A4769G
G6260A C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C
G11719A C11840T A12308G G12372A T13740C C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G 
G15884A
T16224C T16311C T16362C T16519C

KT749783(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2b1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C A263G 309.1C 315.1C C522- A523- A750G A1438G A1811G
A1842G C2217T A2706G A3480G C3696T A4769G G5231A C7028T A8860G G9055A
C9413T T9698C T9716C A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A C11869A G11969A 
G12164A
A12308G G12372A A14037G C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C C16256T 
T16311C
T16519C

KT749784(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1187C T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G C5936T C6357T C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
C14854T
A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749785(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a12a 10-OCT-2015
A73G A189G A200G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G G5460A C7028T A7245G A8860G
G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A11923G A12308G 
G12372A
G13707A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749786(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1b2a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 309.1C 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G A2706G C3204T A3480G A4769G G5913A C7028T A8860G G9055A
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A G11914A A12308G G12372A 
T12738G
G12771A G13759A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749787(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1b2a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 309.1C 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G A2706G C3204T A3480G A4769G G5913A C7028T T8119C A8860G
G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A G11914A A12308G 
G12372A
T12738G G12771A G13759A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C 
T16519C

KT749788(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1c1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A257G A263G 315.1C C498- 573.1C 573.2C A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G C7028T A8713G A8860G G9055A
A9093G T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C G11377A A11467G G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
C13080T C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749789(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1c1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A257G A263G 315.1C C498- 573.1C A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G C7028T A8713G A8860G G9055A A9093G
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C G11377A A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A 
C13080T
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749790(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G T2630C A2706G A3480G A3547G A4769G G6260A C7028T A8860G G9055A
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A C11840T A12308G 
G12372A
T13740C C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T15889C T16224C C16257T T16311C 
T16519C

KT749791(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G C114T A263G 315.1C T393A C497T A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G A5664G C7028T A8860G G8865A G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G A11101G T11299C A11467G G11719A G11914A A12308G G12372A A12634G 
T14110C
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16126C T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749792(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1b2a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G C3204T A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A T12738G G12771A G13759A 
C14167T
C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749793(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a9 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C A263G C296T 309.1C 315.1C A750G A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3348G A3480G T4561C A4769G T5081C T5130C C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C
T9716C A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T 
T14798C
A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749794(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A C722T A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G A2706G T3398C A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C
A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A A12712G C14167T 
G14249A
C14766T T14798C A15326G C15625A T16093C T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749795(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a9 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C A263G C296T 309.1C 315.1C A750G A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3348G A3480G T4561C A4769G T5081C T5130C C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C
T9716C A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T 
T14798C
A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749796(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1187C T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G G6182A C6357T C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749797(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a24a 10-OCT-2015
A73G C150T T195C A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T C522- A523- A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G T5964C C7028T A8860G G9055A
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T 
C14766T
T14798C A15326G C15625A A15791G G16145A T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749798(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a24a 10-OCT-2015
A73G C150T T195C A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G T5964C C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
C15625A A15791G G16145A T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749799(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a6 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A263G 315.1C G709A A750G A1438G C1764Y A1811G
A2706G A3480G T4561C A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C T9716C A10550G
T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T G14305A C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749800(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4 10-OCT-2015
A73G T152C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A 523.3C 523.4A A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G T4313C A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A
G9064A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749801(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1c1 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A263G 315.1C A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A A9093G T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C
G11377A A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G 
G15884A
T16224C T16311C G16474C T16519C

KT749802(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a12a 10-OCT-2015
A73G G185A A189G A200G A234G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G G5460A C7028T A7245G A8860G
G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A11923G A12308G 
G12372A
A13105G G13707A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749803(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G G6570T C7028T T7759C A8860G G9055A T9698C
A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A T13143C C14167T 
C14766T
T14798C A15326G T16093C G16153A T16224C G16274A T16311C T16519C

KT749804(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a12a 10-OCT-2015
A73G G185A A189G A200G A263G 309.1C 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A
A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G A4769G A5042G G5460A C7028T
A7245G A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A11923G
A12308G G12372A G13707A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C 
T16519C

KT749805(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a3a1 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C A1438G C1764T
A1811G A2706G T3398C A3480G A4769G C7028T A7559G A8440G A8860G G9055A
T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A A13117G 
C14167T
C14766T T14798C A15326G T16093C C16167T T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749806(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a1b2a1a 10-OCT-2015
A73G T152C T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G C770T T1189C A1438G
A1811G A2706G A3480G T3777C A4769G C7028T T7278C A7729G A8860G G9055A
T9698C T9800C A10398G A10550G A11053G T11299C A11467G G11719A G11914A 
A12308G
G12372A T13326C C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G A15758G A15924G T16224C 
T16311C
T16519C

KT749807(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a19 10-OCT-2015
A73G A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G
A4769G A5811G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G
G11719A A12308G T12338C G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C 
T16311C
T16519C

KT749808(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1c2 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T152C A263G 315.1C C498- A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G C7028T A8860G A9006G G9055A A9437G T9698C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A A14002G G14040A C14167T 
C14766T
T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C C16320T T16519C

KT749809(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1e1 10-OCT-2015
A73G C151T T152C A263G 309.1C 315.1C 523.1C 523.2A A750G T1189C
A1438G A1811G T1819C A2706G A3480G A4769G T6413C C7028T G8251A A8860G
G9055A T9698C A10398G C10478T A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
A12810G C14142G C14167T C14766T T14798C A15244G A15326G T16093C T16189A 
T16224C
G16274A T16311C T16362C T16519C

KT749810(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2b1b 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C T195C A263G 315.1C A750G A1438G A1811G C2217T A2706G
A3480G A4769G G5054A G5231A A6002G C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C T9716C
A10550G G11016A T11299C A11467G G11719A C11869A A12308G G12372A G12501A 
A12950G
A14037G C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G G16129A T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749811(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4 10-OCT-2015
A73G T152C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A 523.3C 523.4A A750G
T1189C A1438G T1607C A1811G A2706G A3480G T4313C A4769G C7028T A8860G
G9055A G9064A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A 
A12308G
G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749812(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4 10-OCT-2015
A73G T152C A263G 315.1C C497T 523.1C 523.2A 523.3C 523.4A A750G
T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G A3480G T4313C A4769G C7028T A8860G G9055A
G9064A T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A A12308G 
G12372A
C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749813(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G 315.1C C497T A750G T1187C T1189C A1438G A1811G
A2706G A3480G A4769G C6357T C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G
T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C C14854T 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C T16519C

KT749814(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a4b 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G C280G C497T A750G T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3480G A4769G G5231A C6569T C7028T A7394G C7648T C8029T A8860G G9055A
A9448G C9569T T9698C A10398G A10550G T11299C A11467G T11485C G11719A 
A12308G
G12372A A12693G C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G T16224C A16247G T16311C 
T16519C

KT749815(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K1a-T195C 10-OCT-2015
A73G T195C A263G C497T A750G T1187C T1189C A1438G A1811G A2706G
A3480G A4769G G6182A C6357T C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C A10398G A10550G
T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C A15326G 
T16224C
T16311C T16519C

KT749816(Italy) Coia Haplogroup K2a9 10-OCT-2015
A73G T146C A263G C296T A750G A1438G A1811G A2706G A3348G A3480G
T4561C A4769G T5081C T5130C C7028T A8860G G9055A T9698C T9716C A10398G
A10550G T11299C A11467G G11719A A12308G G12372A C14167T C14766T T14798C 
A15326G
T16224C T16311C T16519C

----------


## Konungr68nor

Hello. Greetings from Norway I do not know much of DNA I am tested Haplogroup - K1a2a

----------


## Georges

> 2) *R1b people originated in the Near East and could have picked up maternal K lineages in Anatolia and the Caucasus* (Georgia has the highest frequency of any country), then again in Southeast Europe before migrating to Western Europe*.* 
> 
> K lineages that were already assimilated by R1b tribes before the Bronze Age expansion from the Pontic Steppe would have ended up all over Europe, but also in the Volga-Ural region, the Altai, Mongolia, Xinjiang, and most of Central Asia. *Potential candidates for a Proto-Indo-European dispersal include K1a1a, K1a3 and K2a6.* Other K subclades, such as *K1c1*, *K1c2 and K2b* are better associated with the spread of *R1a* Indo-Europeans. K1c2 and K2b1 are particularly common in Germanic countries and could be linked to the Germanic branch of R1a or to the Corded Ware culture.


Maciamo, could you make also two different maps of K, one to show only those IE clades, and another with the neolithical K? Such maps would be very useful. Thank you in advance!

----------


## Akritas

Hello!

My mtdna is K1a4c and my y-dna is: G-L14

Both my parents are greek-pontic their grandparents came from Trabzon, Argiroupolis (Black sea coast, Modern Turkey).

----------

